# Quinoa causing upset stomach in breastfed baby?



## Stitches (Jul 28, 2009)

So I'm not one to worry too much about what I eat affecting my nurslings, I go by my own personal rule of thumb that if something gives me gas, it will probably give my LO gas and to limit my intake. My current nursling is VERY easy going in general, and doesn't get an upset tummy all that much, but I've started to notice a correlation between my eating quinoa and her being pretty unhappy, acting like she has a tummy ache, farting like a man, and greenish poops that aren't her normal, 'normal' poops. It really seems to me to be isolated to the day or two following me eating it. I'm going to stop eating it and see what happens (which sucks because I love the stuff), but I was wondering if anyone else has had issues with quinoa? I've never seen it listed on lists of 'fuss foods' but it's not exactly the most mainstream food.


----------



## remijo (May 22, 2009)

First, of course, every baby is different. But I will say that my baby has a very sensitive tummy and almost everything bothers her - quinoa does not. She can even eat it herself with no problems. (She's over a year old.) So I'm not much help, just my experience. Do you season it, put butter in it? Eat anything with it every time? Maybe its not the quinoa itself but what you're eating with it??


----------



## Stitches (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm thinking it might be the volume I eat, I like to eat it as hot cereal, so I end up eating a lot more than I would as part of another dish, or when I put it in bread.


----------



## danipoppins (Aug 12, 2010)

Every body and every baby is different. It's plausible that your LO is reacting to quinoa. The only way to find out us to eliminate and trial. Also, think if there's anything you always eat with the quinoa - she could be reacting to that and not the quinoa. A food diary is tedious, but usually helpful in picking up patterns.


----------

